# Fight



## BIGMIKE1 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://72.137.121.13/fights/mike/index.html

He fights 4 guys !!! omg im dieing of laughter!!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 21, 2006)

wrong section dumbass.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 21, 2006)

BIGMIKE1 said:
			
		

> http://72.137.121.13/fights/mike/index.html
> 
> He fights 4 guys !!! omg im dieing of laughter!!


 
1. Not even sure a punch landed
2. Didn't see more than 1 punch thrown from the opposing 4
3. Any 4 fighters with decent fighting ability would've beaten that dude down quick
4. Don't think any of those dudes wanted to fight

Vallely is probably a tough dude, but look who he just fought. That was a disgrace. Show us a video of him fighting someone near his weight and build who actually wants to fight him.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2006)

To open chat you go.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2006)

He seemed to back up when Charlie Pride entered the picture.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> He seemed to back up when Charlie Pride entered the picture.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> 1. Not even sure a punch landed
> 2. Didn't see more than 1 punch thrown from the opposing 4
> 3. Any 4 fighters with decent fighting ability would've beaten that dude down quick
> 4. Don't think any of those dudes wanted to fight
> ...




I'd like to fight you.


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Mar 21, 2006)

i would beat his monkey ass!!!! those kids didnt even fight him.. that was a joke. if he went up againt somone who knew what they were doing that dumbass would have gotten owned cuz he doesnt no how to fight!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2006)

True Story, i choke clowns out, like if my name was Rorion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcdrNgVL02s&search=jiu jitsu


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> He seemed to back up when Charlie Pride entered the picture.


 
yea. no screwing around w cowboys i guess...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, i choke clowns out, like if my name was Rorion:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcdrNgVL02s&search=jiu%20jitsu


 
  

AAARRGGHHHH!

THAT STREAMING SUX!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2006)

Kiss an angel good morning...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd judo throw him and beat him down like Slater did Zack...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=272vASxBels&search=slater%20fight


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'd judo throw him and beat him down like Slater did Zack...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=272vASxBels&search=slater%20fight


 
Holy cow!... That was a Cung Le move! - :bounce:


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2006)

Slater was obviously roid raging.


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> AAARRGGHHHH!
> 
> THAT STREAMING SUX!!!!



I was thinking the same thing.... what a piece of shit.


----------

